# Phonecall from Sharon Davidson ( INUK ) re, RFC closure in May.



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening ladies,

I had a call from Sharon this morning and explained to her what was happening in RFC. Sharon was appalled to hear that some of you ladies have had their TX postponed. She was at a meeting in RFC on tuesday morning and their new claim to fame is that no one will have to wait any longer than 12 months for their TX ( JOKE OR WHAT ). Sharon urges anyone who is affected to get in touch with manager of RFC by e.mailing *[email protected]*, and asking her to reconfirm when your treatment will start. I think everyone who is affected needs to e.mail to put the pressure on 
On the note of RFC closing for few weeks in May, it is Sharons understanding that RFC plan to refurbish their area during this time, which is to include a new entrance to RFC so we will no longer have to use Maternity entrance, for this purpose it is good news but I think the timing could have been better considering they are so busy  . Also meant to add that Sharon's understanding is that RFC will close for *ONE* week only

Sharon also asked me to remind everyone that you are all welcome to come along to INUK Craigavon support group on 6 May, she is hoping to have a reflexologist there on the night, also give you an opportunity to vent your frustrations, Lord only knows, we will need to  .


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks gltter - will e mail Karen. hope DR is going Ok. will see you at the meeting!


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Glitter 

Can you double check if there is a capital J in Jackson in Karin Jacksons email address?  Thanks for making the call. 

Lx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey glitter, thanks for the info..

im totally devasted now to here that, we were supposed to be starting tx on mays period!!


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Niceday, its a small j, it's all lowercase   . Hope you get some answers soon


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks Glitter girl will email tomorrow.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Glitter thanx for sorting out the confusion, its a nightmare for those waiting and a worry for us girls booked in for scans etc, but thankfully a week shouldn't cause too much disruption(famous last words ).

A new entrance is going to be fab and definately WELL overdue, making IF couples walk through Materinty was terrible.

 to you, your a star missus  . BP


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Karin responded to my e mail - she had passed it on to one of the nurses to reply, but feels there should be no difficulty with me starting in May even if AF due at the end of the month. Phew. feeling a bit more reassured.


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Great news Galaxy girl, I hope and   that you finally get started


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Glitter girl, your the girl to get things done    

Galaxy ~ glad you got replied too


----------

